# Hawaiian Soda Bottles Christmas Eve



## 808 50th State (Dec 26, 2008)

Aloha, Had the day off on Christmas Eve, weather was great for digging, here are some of the good bottles my friend and I found. Honolulu Soda Water Co., Pacific Soda Works, OK Distilled Water Co., Crystal Soda Works (round bottom), Hollister & Co. (round bottle), and a Hollister & Co. Squat, all Honolulu bottles.


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the other bottle that we found, lots of "junk" bottles, I decided to take a picture of our find.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice stuff 808!  What island are you digging on?  I live on Oahu - here on military orders - am in digging withdrawal.  Care to get together some time?


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow it has been ages since I had a good soda dig, like ancient history for me.
 Great finds -- seems like we get regular news of good Hawaiian digs here on the forum.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 26, 2008)

One day I will add a nice Hawaiian hutch to my collection.  I've been spending too much money on Delaware bottles right now though.  That was a nice dig.  I'm jealous.


----------



## caldigs (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys....last year in San Francisco we dug a true Hollister gravitator. I never did determine how many examples are known to collectors, but I can't see there being more than two or three ?????????


----------



## kastoo (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice digs!  Is that little milk you call junk embossed?


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Dec 27, 2008)

Aloha, those aqua hutches look nice! I have not dug a hutch in a while now. At least they made those bottles thick.


----------



## bigbadhonu (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey caldigs,
 That hollister is a really nice bottle. Could you post some pic`s so that we can all drool...LOL


----------



## bigbadhonu (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello 50 state,
 You got any hawaii gin`s or whiskeys that you wanna sell?


----------



## 808 50th State (Dec 28, 2008)

Aloha everyone, thanks for the comments, I haven't dug in a while busy working, final had some time to dig, knew about this location that no one else knows about, final was able to hit the virgin grounds and scored pretty good, had a lot of un-embossed bottles, the newer stuff and final hit the older bottles, the older bottles was pretty sick in glass, my friends who tumbles bottles are cleaning it for me, I will try to post some picture of the result of the cleaned up bottle, thanks earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 5, 2009)

Got back the Hollister squat today from my friend who is tumbling my bottles, I was total stoked out on how nice the squat came out, here's a picture of the squat


----------



## bigbadhonu (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow Earl,
 That`s beautiful from what it was before.Great find buddy.Aloha,Kip


----------



## Digger George (Jan 5, 2009)

Tubular finds! I wish I was diggin bottles in paradise.


----------



## kalai (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Earl, Great finds, I hope you got em all, aloha.

 Chris


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris, you guys are still more lucky up the Big Island, in another 10 more years, there will be no more places to dig on Oahu, I know some places where there is bottles but you probably get arrested if you dig there, still looking for a nice amethyst Waialua like the one you dug, one day, aloha earl


----------



## kalai (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Earl, it looks like I will be going to Oahu on Friday, where is a good place to find bottles for sale, I heard of Antique Alley, how far from the airport is that?  Aloha.

 Chris


----------



## caldigs (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the gravitator we dug last year. It brought $3,500 on eBay so I can't say I was sad to let go of it !


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 8, 2009)

Chris, antique alley is close to the Ala Moana shopping center it on Kapiolani walking distance from the shopping center, they open usually after 12 pm, the number is 941 8551, another place is Leeward Gold Exchange in Aiea, they have quite a few Hawaiian sodas, jins, whiskey and milks, the owners name is Dwight, 488 9885, antique alley prices are a little high but you can make deals, Leeward Gold exchange is a little cheaper and you can also make deals, I hope this helps. aloha earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Jan 8, 2009)

Caldigs, wow nice bottle, I know the new owner of that bottle, the gravitating Hollister bottle is quite rare, according to the Hawaiian Bottle Book of Long Ago, they are 5 or less know bottles and what is so unique is that none has ever been dug here in Hawaii, thanks for sharing the picture, my friend who bid on that bottle and won. told me that it was one of those that he had to have, thanks for sharing earl


----------



## kalai (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Earl, thanks for the info, I will check them out.
 Hi Caldigs, I saw your bottle sell on ebay that is a good one, I recently sold a Arctic Soda from Honolulu on ebay for $1700, aloha.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediggerfromdapa (May 26, 2009)

Eh......wasnt dat da late frank roza`s artic dat u wen sell....He must be turning in his grave.god rest his soul


----------



## bottlediggerfromdapa (May 27, 2009)

dats another one


----------

